# Programmas / Software >  S-VIDEO un TV izeja neiet

## abidox

Svwikiņi man videokartei NVidia GeForce4 MX 440 8X  neiet ne TV ne S-VIDEO izejas. Tjipa pieslēdzu TV, bet bildi nerāda. man protatīvajam ir intelis un lai tas rādītu vajadzēja Šuntēt ar pretestību nedaudz virs 100 Omiem lai kompis sajēdz, ka tur kas ir pieslēgts, tātad to pasu 100 omigo vadu liku pie augstākminētās videnes, bet nekā, settingos attiecīgajā sadaļā nekas nemainās.

Kā man rīkoties, ja pat 100 omīgais šunts nedod vēlamo efektu.

S-VIDEO ir ar 4 pin variants un TV izejai ir RCA varbūt to pretestību vajag mazāku lai ieslēgtu attiecīgo izeju?

principā man vienalga kuru, jo videnei ir pieslēgts monis un paliek vēl tā TV izeja un S-VIDEO izeja.

konkreti, kad taisīju savam portatīvajam vadu izeja ieslēdzās kautkur pie 150 omiem, negribās jau lais vēl zemāku pretestību - a ja nu nokūp!?

kādi ieteikumi? P.S. softiskā līmenī nepiespiedīsi videnei dot signālu uz izeju, kurai nekas nav pieslēgts

----------


## JDat

Vot te nu būs ilgi jālasa googles padomi un jāeksperimentē...

----------


## abidox

domāju, ka tikai ar to rezistoru lieta grozās, jo ar inteli bīj tapat - arī googēju līdz vēmītim, beigās pamēģināju ar rezistoru (piemeklējot) un viss aizgāja

----------


## defs

Mna liekas,ka pietrūkst kāds draiveris.Man ar ir portatīvajam Nvidia karte.Es ņemu ar peles labo klikoju tukšā vietā,man parādas tur tas control panel.Vai tik talu aiziet?

----------


## JDat

Domāju par 100 omiem. Kāpēc tieši 100 omi? Varbūt 75 omi, jo tas it kā ir standarts video lietās. Lai arī tas neatrisinās tavu problēmu...

----------


## defs

šitāds,kad atver.

----------


## marizo

Man tada pati v-karte!
Vadā man bija tikai tas kondensators, nekādu rezistoru.
Sen slēdzu, vai nevajadzēja tur softā ielikt ķeksīti- piespiest detektēt TV, pēc tam, kad pieslēgts?
Variants2: pamēģini bez monitora pieslēgt- šķiet tad paņēma TV Out kā default.

----------


## abidox

nezinu man portatīvajam ir intel videne un taij S-VIDEO vadā bija kondensators (jo TV bija tikai RCA ieeja), bet vēl papildus vajadzēja ap 150 omu rezīti ielikt un tikai tad portatīvais saprata, ka kautkas vispār pieslēgts.

75 omi - vai ar tik mazu pretestību videni nevar nokūpināt?? = tas tak tikpatkā īsais!? man portablim pat tos 150 bija kautkā bailīgi likt!!!

konkrēti šis GeForce man ir stacionārajam datoram. domāju vēlāk pēc darba pamēgināšu.


P.S. jebkuram pastiprinātājam (arī video) ieeju var kaut uz īso mest nekas nenotiks = vienkārši nebūs pastiprinājuma un viss, bet ar izeju gan ir savādāk - var nokūpēt!

----------


## JDat

ja analogais video signāls ir ar līmeni līdz 1 voltam, tad caur 75 omu strāva ~ 13 mA. Nez vai tas ir daudz. Cik esmu strādājis ar TV lietām, tad tur visur ir 75 omi (gan analogajās šņorēs, gan SDI). Negribu plātīties ar minējumiem, tas ir tikai minējums. Pie tam jaucot televizoru uz PCB pie video in bija ieldēta 75 omu pretestība, tikai neatceros vai uzreiz pie ligzdas vai tomēr pirms tam bija kondieris virknē ar signāla ieeju. No otras puses. ja televizorā jau ir tie 75 omi... Vislabākais palasīt attiecīgā Intel chipseta datasheet. Vārdu sakot ZPD garantēts.  ::

----------


## abidox

kā jau teicu intelis man iet, bet tagad vajag tikt skaidrībā ar GeForce

----------


## JDat

Fui! Gribēju teikt: Palasi Geforce chipa vai attiecīgā TV-out chipa datasheet. Varbūt palīdz...

----------


## abidox

> Fui! Gribēju teikt: Palasi Geforce chipa vai attiecīgā TV-out chipa datasheet. Varbūt palīdz...


 
joka pēc palasīju datasheetu intelim - tur nekas netika minēts par to kas jādara lai čips detektētu S-VIDEO izeju un vispār nekādas norādes uz pretestībām.
secinu, ka diezvai GeForce specifikācījā kautkas būs, bet protams pagooglēšu un pec tam mājās ar poci izmēģināšu - vismaz intelim ar 0.5K poci griezu mazāku tik ilgi kamēr kompis "sajuta" ka kautkas ir pieslēgts - domāju, ka arī nVidia izstrādājumiem varētu līdzēt tas pats - tikai pretestība laikam var atšķirties.

nākošnedēļ piemetīšu rezultātus

----------


## defs

Tur tā pretestība kabelim varētu ietekmet attēla kvalitati,nevis vispār neļaut iet videosignālam. Nav jau nez kādi gigaherci.

----------


## JDat

> Tur tā pretestība kabelim varētu ietekmet attēla kvalitati,nevis vispār neļaut iet videosignālam. Nav jau nez kādi gigaherci.


 Tam nav liela sakara ar video signāla staigāšanu. Vienkārši tās video kartes uztaisītas ellīgi gudri. Detektē vai ir piesprausts kabelis mērot pretestību uz konektora vai tml. Ja pretestība pārāk liela tad karte uzskata ka kabelis nav pievienots vai tml. Par video signāla "termināciju" varēs parunāt atsevišķi.

----------


## defs

NU labi,tad sanāk,ka vajadzīgs vispirms tas kabelis,kurš paredzēts.Un tad var mēģināt tālak.

----------


## marizo

Varbūt kāds, kam ir iespēja un nav slinkums, var nomērīt to TV ieejas pretestību, kuru "redz" v-karte. Ir vai nav tur 75 omi?

----------


## defs

TV varbūt ir pasē vai kur rakstīts.Bet drīzāk jau ir kāds standarts,kas nosaka,cik jābūt ieejas pretestībai. Vienīgi vēl var mēģināt pie cita TV izmeģinat.

----------


## marizo

Autoram: mēģināji pieslēgt pie v-kartes tikai TV? Kas tad notiek? Man tā darbojas, neko citu nedarot.
Slēdz klāt izslēgtam datoram vai ieslēgtam?
Kad viss saslēgts, mēģināji ielikt to ķeksīti softā?

----------


## abidox

tai videnei 75 omus vajadzēja lai viņai "pielektu" ka tur kas pieslēgts. bet tas nebīja to pūļu vērts, jo uz TV bilde visai atbaidoša (salīdzinot ar INTEL, kam bildi visai normālu varēja dabūt)

starp citu tai videnei visai dīvains "pirmās piešķilšanas sindroms" - vienreiz pieslēdz rezistoru - pēc tam bez rezistora iet + vēl otrā izejā arī (S-VID|EO + RCA) diemžēl katrā caurumā savu bildi dabūt tikpat nevar.

un vēl kas interesanti - kāpēc videnēm ražotāji vispār taisa tādu fīču, ja var ieslēgt un izslēgt to izeju softiski - tāpat, kā portatīvajam WiFi jo visai TV un VIDEO aparatūrai ieejā nav pretestības (signāls caur kondiķi iet) tāpēc neizprotu šādu INCOMPATIBLE pabūšanu.

P.S. šeit gan ir viens risinājums - pievienot rezistoru pašam - veikalā nopērkamajiem vadiem tāda parasti nav!

----------


## JDat

Oi... Video industrija, tas ir smalki. Būs garīgais padrukāt. Pastāstīšu, ko par to visu domāju.

----------


## marizo

Bilde ir labāka, ja skatās pilnekrāna video.

----------


## JDat

esmu mēģinājis dažādus scalerus. Arī dārgo Tv-One pa 1500 Ls   ::  . Secinājums: no datora uz TV jādod 800x600, tad ir labāka bilde ne kā lielākām izšķirtspējām. Bez tam neceri uz TV mēģināt iesērfot internetā. Briesmīgi izskatās. Uz tv ir jēga skatīties tikai bildes vai video pilnekrāna režīmā. Tas viss saistīts ar Composite video signāla niansēm un frekvenču caurlaidību (Pietrūkst asuma). Labākus rezultātus var sasniegt ar Super-VHS (tautā saukts S-Video) vai component video(Component RGB vai Component YPrPb(YCrCb). Bet nu... Tik un un tā daudz nianšu. Kā jau teicu: televīzija tā ir atsevišķa zinātne.

----------


## abidox

intelim varēja uzlikt televizora "dzimto" 768 x 540 vai kā tur (precīzus ciparus netceros) un bildi varēja dabūt diezgan sakarīgu, vismaz spēles, filmas, bildes varēja normāli skatīties - arī tekstus varēja normāli salasīt, bet baigi acis nogurdina. toties tam GeForce uz TV bilde atbaidoša kā tāda un izšķirtspēju arīnevar individuāli uzlikt.

piemēram man portatīvajam ir 1280 x 800 un TV varēja uzlikt 768 x 540 kā extended desktop un viss OK gāja, brt GeForce TV spiež iekšā 800 x 600 (priekš parastā CRT TV par daudz) varbūt uz kāda platekrāna TV izskatītos savādāk. vispār jau nesaprotu.

 offtopic: kam vajag platekrāna TV ja televīzija visā pasaulē raida 4:3, bet ekrāns ir 16:9 (nu paši ziniet cik pretīgi ir skatīties 4:3 TV pārraidi izstieptu pa 16:9 ekrānu) P.S. pat filmas ir 4:3; 16:9; un vēl kāds pusducis proporciju variantu - tākā īpašas nozīmes nav TV ekrāna proporcījai, vienīgi labi, ka dažiem TV ir iespēja koriģet proporcīju, jo ir gadījies TV3 redzēt platekrāna filmu saspiestu uz 4:3 - ar TV iebūvēto korekcijas funkciju to var izlabot lai vismaz attēls būtu normāls

----------


## JDat

> intelim varēja uzlikt televizora "dzimto" 768 x 540 vai kā tur (precīzus ciparus netceros) un bildi varēja dabūt diezgan sakarīgu, vismaz spēles, filmas, bildes varēja normāli skatīties - arī tekstus varēja normāli salasīt, bet baigi acis nogurdina. toties tam GeForce uz TV bilde atbaidoša kā tāda un izšķirtspēju arīnevar individuāli uzlikt.
> 
> piemēram man portatīvajam ir 1280 x 800 un TV varēja uzlikt 768 x 540 kā extended desktop un viss OK gāja, brt GeForce TV spiež iekšā 800 x 600 (priekš parastā CRT TV par daudz) varbūt uz kāda platekrāna TV izskatītos savādāk. vispār jau nesaprotu.


 Vispār jau PAL TV izšķirtspēja ir 720x576 pikseļi @ 50 Hz interlaced. Ja tu dod lielāku, tad konvertējot tavu izšķirtspēju uz PAL parādās dažādi artefakti. Līdz ar to izdari secinājumus, kas notiek ar 800x600 un kas notiek ar 1600x1200 piemēram? Domāju ka skaidrs cik piseķu pazūd un cik tiek sapludināti kopā. Pie tam kas notiek ar asām logu, pogu un teksta kontūrām? Asumam ir savas test tabulas, tā pat kā krāsām uc lietām. Cik zinu ir tāda programma ar nosaukumu powerstrip, kurā iespraužamajām video kartēm varēja uzlikt precīzas izšķirtspējas, bet to neesmu mēģinājis dzīvē, jo man ir intergētā Intel videokarte, kas nesuportē tādas lietas.




> offtopic: kam vajag platekrāna TV ja televīzija visā pasaulē raida 4:3, bet ekrāns ir 16:9 (nu paši ziniet cik pretīgi ir skatīties 4:3 TV pārraidi izstieptu pa 16:9 ekrānu) P.S. pat filmas ir 4:3; 16:9; un vēl kāds pusducis proporciju variantu - tākā īpašas nozīmes nav TV ekrāna proporcījai, vienīgi labi, ka dažiem TV ir iespēja koriģet proporcīju, jo ir gadījies TV3 redzēt platekrāna filmu saspiestu uz 4:3 - ar TV iebūvēto korekcijas funkciju to var izlabot lai vismaz attēls būtu normāls


 Vai tikai tev visa pasaule neaprobežojas ar Lattelekom brīvo digitālo televīziju.   ::   Daudz kur pasaulē sen jau strādā ar 16:9. Piemēram kuriozs no 2006 gada PČ Hokejā Rīgā (noteikti arī šogad līdzīga situācija tikai citur pasaulē). Tajā gadā (arī tagad) filmē zviedru TV cilvēki. Viņi filmēja un raidīja uz visu pasauli 16:9 formātā. Izņēmums bija Latvija un Krievija kurām filmēja 4:3 formātā (zinu precīzi jo PČ Hokejā filmē letiņu operatori, pats esmu ar viņiem runājis). Apmēram tā. Tā ka nosacīti atpaliķusi esam tieši mēs nevis visa pasaule taisa brīnumus. Es āri izturos ar skepsi pret 16:9 it zevišķi uz datora. Ja lasa garu teksu (Epja komentāru), tad daudz jāskrolē, jo viss teksts nelien ekrānā. Kau griez monitoru pa 90 grādiem  ::  a uz 4:3 tomēr labāk ielien garš teksts. Varētu vēl daudz diskutēt utml, bet man jāpastrādā.   ::

----------


## Zalic

off topic: ārsti sen jau saka, ka 4:3 nav labi acīm, vajag 16:9

----------


## JDat

> off topic: ārsti sen jau saka, ka 4:3 nav labi acīm, vajag 16:9


 Šo es nezināju.


Enīvei. Laikam vajadzētu turēties pie tēmas un runāt pa videokartes TV out, nevis spriest par 16:9 vs 4:3 un kādām izšķirspējām labāka bilde. Jau saknē pa druskai vilka uz offtopic. Karoče: bietē par offtopic visiem, ari man tai skaitā.  ::  Laikam jāutaisa atsevi'dķa tēma par video lietām utml niansēm, kuras attiecas arī uz video konvertāciju no datora. Sorry slikts un kritisks garīgais.

----------


## abidox

> Vai tikai tev visa pasaule neaprobežojas ar Lattelekom brīvo digitālo televīziju


 šobrīd vispār sēžu bez!!! Ja palasa forumus un paskatos no savas pieredzes tad maksāt par nēesošu vai daļēju pakalpojumu neadekvātas summas nevēlos - it sevišķi tagad, nemaz nerunājot par uztveramību, kas man pie Saulkrastiem ir galīgi nekāda (laikam savulaik ru armījnieki pacentušies) pat radio skan atbaidoši. varētu jau TV  internetā blenzt, bet man nevar ierīkot netu, kautgan pāri ceļam ir līnīja, pat ar atzaru, jo mājā kur dzīvoja agrāk esot bijis telefons, tad nu atzars ir bet līdz mājai kabēļa nav, attālums Stabs <---> māja ~150 - 200m, pa vidu ceļš = ierīkot nēesot iespējams!!! mobīlais nets = dārgs un tādu slodzi nepavilktu un kā vienmēr labākas zonas meklējumi (tele2 - vēl normāi, bet LMT pilnīgs sviests - nemaz nerunājot par pārējām viņu izdarībām - sevišķi ja mēnesī nograuz vairāk par dažiem simtiem MB (izmēģināts ar Ibirojs pa 19ls/mēn)) turklāt LTC DTV izceļās ar ne visai baudāmu kvalitāti - vismaz salīdzinot ar analogo - DTV daži kanāli izskatās itkā būtu 3GP ar telefonu (kādu no pirmajiem ar kamerām) filmēts = spriediet paši

----------

